
Michael Arrington falls for Y Combinator - drm237
http://blog.bos.genotrope.com/2008/03/16/michael-arrington-falls-for-y-combinator/
======
alex_c
Not much to say about the article itself (yeah, TechCrunch has been covering
YCombinator a lot lately), but that blog has a seriously annoying layout.

